# 3 dirty secrets to pass the FE exam - Webinar 10/16/14



## MA_PE (Oct 15, 2014)

I just got a notice for this. I have no knowledge of how good/bad this might be but thought I'd pass it along. Good luck.

http://www.engineering.com/ResourceDownload/3DirtySecretsToPasstheFEExam.aspx


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Secret #1. Study your ass off.

Secret #2. Try every problem.

Secret #3. Study your ass off.


----------

